# Vehicle code and trail access



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

There are a few on this forum that keep referring to vehicle codes as evidence they can ride there ebikes in any State, County or City park wherever a regular bike can go. 

What at does a vehicle code have to do with park access? 

As far as I can tell, vehicle codes have nothing to do with who or what can access a particular state, county or city park. And for this reason, I don't believe the vehicle code has ever once been brought up on this site to discuss trail access before emtbs, even though bicycles are considered a "vehicle" under the vehicle code and have been a part of the vehicle code since before mountain bikes existed. 

Why are are we talking about vehicle codes on a mountain biking web site when no one needs to obey any of the vehicle codes when mountain biking?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

The CVC specifically defines what a Class 1, 2 or 3 Electric Bicycle IS, it defines class 1 and 2 as being able to have the same sort of access anywhere that a pedal bicycle does, and then it gives the land managers of City, County and State Parks the option to opt out of allowing Class 1 or 2 Eletric Bikes on the trails they manage.


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

First, when talking about CVC we're probably talking about California.

I posted a similar (but incorrect) reference in another thread; here's one tie-in between State Parks and the CVC:

_Title 14. Natural Resources

Division 3. Department of Parks and Recreation

Chapter 2. Vehicles, Boats, Aircraft, Horses, and Operator Propelled Devices

14 CCR § 4353

§ 4353. Speed Limits.

(a) In no event shall a vehicle be driven at a speed greater than 15 miles per hour in camps, picnic areas, utility areas, or headquarters areas or in areas where the general public assembles;

(b) In all other areas the Department, based on the results of a traffic and engineering survey as defined in Section 627 of the California Vehicle Code may, by order, determine a speed limit. which shall be effective when appropriate signs are placed in accordance with Section 4301(q). All speed limit signs that are placed in accordance with Section 21401 of the California Vehicle Code in place on January 1, 1980, are hereby ratified and confirmed. until changed pursuant to engineering and traffic surveys;

(c) In newly acquired or developed areas, the Department may establish a speed limit which will be in effect for a period not exceeding 120 days.

Note: Authority cited: Section 5003, Public Resources Code. Reference: Sections 21113 and 22350, Vehicle Code; Section 5001.8, Public Resources Code.

HISTORY

1. Amendment filed 5-25-79; effective thirtieth day thereafter (Register 79, No. 21).

2. Amendment filed 1-28-86; effective thirtieth day thereafter (Register 86, No. 5).

3. Change without regulatory effect amending section filed 6-18-96 pursuant to section 100, title 1, California Code of Regulations (Register 96, No. 25).

This database is current through 3/24/17 Register 2017, No. 12

14 CCR § 4353, 14 CA ADC § 4353_


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

Klurejr said:


> The CVC specifically defines what a Class 1, 2 or 3 Electric Bicycle IS, it defines class 1 and 2 as being able to have the same sort of access anywhere that a pedal bicycle does, and then it gives the land managers of City, County and State Parks the option to opt out of allowing Class 1 or 2 Eletric Bikes on the trails they manage.


Yes! And where does the CVC say bicycles and class 1 and class 2 ebikes have access to other than where ever you can move as fast as traffic, or as far to the right side of the road as possible?


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It doesn't, but it does say that if you allow bicycles, class 1 & 2 ebikes are also bicycles too and unless they are specifically excluded they are allowed where any other bicycle is permitted.


----------



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

WoodlandHills said:


> It doesn't, but it does say that if you allow bicycles, class 1 & 2 ebikes are also bicycles too and unless they are specifically excluded they are allowed where any other bicycle is permitted.


Then what is the class 1, 2 and 3 distinction for? Why define the different types of ebikes?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

tahoebeau said:


> Then what is the class 1, 2 and 3 distinction for? Why define the different types of ebikes?


Because for the purposes of trail access, any trail system that specifies that no motorized vehicles are allowed on a trail, but it does allow bicycles, then Class 1 and Class 2 ebikes are to be considered the same as Bicycles with regards to access unless a land manager specifically states otherwise, class 3 are never allowed.

Class 1 and 2 are fairly low powered thus they claim a very different set of rules than Class 3.

So, the Vehicle Codes Definitions of vehicles, whether motorized by a battery or solely human powered apply to how the rules are to be understood when a trail system discusses Vehicles.

Again this is specific to California for now.

Hopefully this clears it up for you.


----------

